
Ask HN: I bought a domain, now what? - kreeWall
Hi All - this is probably a stupid question but I am teaching myself how to code and want to build my own website. I want a section to make blog posts, have my resume&#x2F;portfolio and a contact page - so pretty simple at the moment. Eventually, I would like to set up email with my domain, so that I can send and receive emails with that name.<p>I have already bought a domain (from google domains), but don&#x27;t know how to do the next steps. Please advise on what you&#x27;ve done to get your website up and running, particularly what you would suggest for a young&#x2F;new web developer. Thank you!<p>Languages I know: HTML&#x2F;CSS, Javascript.
======
opendomain
1) Find an ISP: DigitalOcean, Linode, Amazon, GoDaddy 2) Pay for a website or
hosting package 3) Point the domain to the ISP web host

